# schwinn taiwan



## seedsbelize

Hi All,
Anybody here know how to decode serial numbers from Taiwanese built Schwinns?
8021126 crank  1088 head badge  G0478  RR dropout
http://s1141.photobucket.com/albums/n591/seedsbelize/world 1/

Is it a Schwinn?

Searching......


----------



## PCHiggin

Hi,The 1088 means it was built in 1978 or 1988. I'm not sure,go to Schwinnbikeforums.com and post the question,someone there knows for certain.The G on the drop-out means it was made by Giant Bicycles. Schwinn in the early 70's did import bikes from Japan with a World badge like yours and in the 80's they certainly inported most of their road bikes from Taiwan,  but I'm not familar with a World Schwinn from Taiwan.It may have been sold @ a dealer of many higher end bikes.

Pat


----------



## seedsbelize

Thanks Pat,
I'm waiting for the administrator to approve my registration over there.


----------

